# Watch out for this scam sweeping spain



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Watch Out For This Scam 

Police say that the gang usually is comprised of four members, one adult and three younger ones. 

While the three younger ones, all appearing sweet and innocent, divert their' mark' (or intended target) with a show of friendliness, the fourth -- the eldest -- sneaks in from behind the person's back to expertly rifle through his or her pockets and purses or bags for any valuables being carried. 

The picture attached shows the gang in operation.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey jkchawner. I have only just spotted this. Very funny 

What a lovely picture.


----------



## bevanddanmark (Mar 15, 2008)

that was cute!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nice one


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> Watch Out For This Scam
> 
> Police say that the gang usually is comprised of four members, one adult and three younger ones.
> 
> ...


Cheeky little ducker.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

i swiped it from another forum had me in stiches when i first clapped my mince pie,s on it lol.
some of the simple things in life can be so funny when re worked.
maybe thats why the mrs chose me !
simple and in need of a good old rework thats my excuse anyway.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> Hey jkchawner. I have only just spotted this. Very funny
> 
> What a lovely picture.


i was bored the other night and went through all the old postings on the forum it took ages but my how the situation in spain has changed when u go back and read the old postings frightning really,
glad you liked it. 
i wont be on today now the oh is on a misson for me to be pc free for 1 day lol
catch you all tomorrow have a great day


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> i wont be on today now the oh is on a misson for me to be pc free for 1 day lol
> catch you all tomorrow have a great day



Good grief, that´ll be like cutting off your arms!! I wonder how long it´ll be before you drive her nuts and she begs you to go back on the pc????

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Good grief, that´ll be like cutting off your arms!! I wonder how long it´ll be before you drive her nuts and she begs you to go back on the pc????
> 
> Jo


Nah, must be bingo night and the call of the Amber Nectar. Just one, Shaun!

Tallulah.x


----------

